# Well... It Finally Happened



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

June 23, 2010

It finally happened! I have officially turned over the keys to the new owners of the Interstate Battery distributorship in Winnipeg, MB. After 18 1/2 years it feels really weird to get up and wonder... "what do I do now?" In a couple of weeks, my wife and I will head out on our vacation of a lifetime in our Outback. What a great way to begin retirement!! As we travel around this continent we hope to run into some of you.. It will be fun to meet lots of new people and see the great things there are to see all over the US and Canada.

Len and Colleen


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

YAY!! enjoy it to it's fullest! you've earned it!!


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

I myself have 10 more years to go...LOL. Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats!! Have a good trip!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!

My Parent's just retired this past winter and they are now 1 month into a 3-4 month tour. Have a great time!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!! Enjoy your travels!


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Did the same thing 5 years ago. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

That's FANTASTIC!! Way to go!! Man am I envious










Be safe...and have a wonderful time taking life EEE-ZZZ!!

The Martins


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Congrats. We are into the second month of our four month landcruise, and loving it. Have a great time. D&J


----------

